# advent hardware



## dalej2 (Dec 10, 2007)

Hey all,
this is the first time which i have written here so i dont know if i have written in the correct place! Ok so this is my problem...

my friend has bought me an advent ADE-AD2 wireless keyboard and mouse which i cannot for the life of me get working. i have a laptop computer and am running Vista. my issue is that when i plug the doggle (i think that is the right word) in it does not even realise that i have plugged it in. it does not search for drivers or anything (like it does when i install other hardware). i have attempted to install the relevant software but because this is vista it wont let me do that either. i have searched for drivers and software but cant find any. 

i think the main problem is that it does not recognise the doggle and therefore i dont know what else to do!!!

any help would be greatfully recieved

ta.


----------



## r90ssg (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi,

Unfortunately you have bought a product that does not work on vista. I have a problem of a different sort, my dog attempted to eat my driver CD, I too have search online for another copy to no avail. Would you consider helping me out by sending me the files off the cd by email?

Thanks


----------



## dalej2 (Dec 10, 2007)

do you want the driver cd for the advent wireless keyboard etc...


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

This problem is discussed on another forum, saying the keyboard/mouse are not Vista-compatible, but one user can get them to work in Vista, though only until he tries to switch user.


> *http://www.w00tw00t.co.uk/support/viewtopic.php?p=7074*
> I have also had problems with the Advent ADE-AD2 keyboard/mouse with Vista. I too got the incompatibilty message although I think the instructions that came with it did say that would happen with Vista. However my problem is a bit different - mouse and keyboard both work until I try to Switch User when they both stop responding. It's OK when I log out and start another user but it can't seem to cope if there is more than one user at a time. Has anyone else had similar problems?


Did you install the drivers as Admin or with Admin rights?

I would contact Advent's support desk and ask when they are going to make their products work on Vista.


----------



## r90ssg (Dec 18, 2007)

dalej2 said:


> do you want the driver cd for the advent wireless keyboard etc...


Yes, can you help?


----------



## dalej2 (Dec 10, 2007)

sorry it has taken me so long to get back to you. yes i do have the CD with the drivers do you want me to email it to you or post it on this site


----------

